# EndgadgetHD Posts copy of Microsoft/DirecTV Beta Test form



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

EngadgetHD at http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/29/did-you-get-invited-to-beta-test-directvs-media-center-tuner/
posted a supposed copy of the form for participating in the Microsoft/DirecTV beta program involving the HDPC20.

 Guess I didn't make the cut.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I didn't make the cut either.  Maybe round 2...

Probably lots of folks interested in the DirecTV forum on this one too.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Do you think this is for real. Really being a D* thing,, I would think that Earl would have more info on it. This is one thing I am not interested in. Having said that from everything I read most field trials come from here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Do you think this is for real. Really being a D* thing,, I would think that Earl would have more info on it. This is one thing I am not interested in. Having said that from everything I read most field trials come from here.


See the announcements in the DirecTV forums..


----------

